

XKCD Explained Explained Explained - allenbrunson
http://xkcdexplainedexplainedexplained.tumblr.com/

======
allenbrunson
earlier discussion here, back when we were at only one level of meta:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=910512>

